# Need help fixing a Krause & Becker airless sprayer



## SweetTea (Aug 5, 2016)

A buddy of mine recently gave me a Krause & Becker airless sprayer that he bought from Harbor Freight a couple of years ago. He used it to spray polyurethane on his cabinets. The problem is that although it powers on, it does not suck up material in the infeed tube, nor does anything come out the primer tube. There is no suction on the infeed tube.

I have tried pushing the button on the bottom of the machine that is supposed to unstick a sticky valve, but still no suction. I would probably venture to say that (knowing him) he didn't clean it out all that well after using it.

Do any of you guys have any ideas on how I can get this thing working? Should I tear it apart and clean the inside real good? Is the pump serviceable and if so, how do I clean it?


----------



## SweetTea (Aug 5, 2016)

What would cause this thing to not have suction on the intake hose? How can I clean the pump on this thing?

Does anyone know if parts are available anywhere for a Krause & Becker airless sprayer from HF?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Just get a new one on e-bay. It normally sells for $100. Fixing it would probably cost you more.


----------



## lndfilwiz (Jan 7, 2014)

Do you have the instructions with it? I had trouble with mine when it was new until I reread the instructions. There are some valves that need to be set in the suction position to make it work.


----------

